# Fahrrad / Bike / MTB Diebstahl u. Fahrradträger in der Nähe zu Polen, auch Insel Usedom



## 2wheelfun (14. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute,
wer in Grenznähe zu Polen lebt (oder zB auf Usedom Urlaub gemacht hat) oder glaubt, dass ein Bike oder anderes in diese Richtung "gegangen" sein könnte, kann auch auf *olx.pl* schauen, was so etwas wie das polnische Ebay-Kleinnanzeigen ist.
Ich habe gerade einen Zeitungsartikel gelesen, wo jemandem in Grenznähe ein CUBE-E-Bike gestohlen wurde und er den Tipp bekommen hat, doch auf der Website mal zu schauen und wirklich sein Rad dort gefunden hat. Mit einem polnischen Kollegen und unangekündigt in der Endphase mit mittelmäßiger Unterstützung der polnischen Polizei, was dort evtl. an zeitlichen Notsituation gelegen haben soll, hat er sein Rad wieder bekommen.
Üblicherweise wollen die Leute Bikes per Versand verkaufen, aber die beiden haben es geschafft, ein Treffen vor Ort auszumachen.
2019 wurden auf der Insel Usedom 609 Fahrräder gestohlen. Usedom liegt direkt an der polnischen Grenze. Beliebt sind übrigens auch hochwertige Fahrradträger, die dann vom Auto abgebaut werden.

Je näher die Grenze, desto gefährlicher für gute bzw. gut aussehende Bikes. Also Fahrrad am Strandaufgang oä anschließen und dann zum Strand ist sehr riskant. ..oder sich anderweitig vom Bike entfernen.


----------



## 2wheelfun (18. April 2022)

Die Saison beginnt - nicht nur für Urlauber (mit Fahrrad und THULE Fahrradträger)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (21. April 2022)




----------



## 2wheelfun (25. Mai 2022)

Wie gesagt - permanente Gefahr. Je näher an der Grenze, desto mehr.









						Fahrrad-Diebe: E-Bikes und Fahrradcomputer auf der Insel Usedom geklaut | Nordkurier.de
					

Teurer Diebstahl: Elf gesicherte Fahrräder und auch Fahrradcomputer klauten die dreisten Diebe auf der Insel Usedom. Die Polizei wurde am Tatort aber fündig.




					www.nordkurier.de


----------

